# RMOVING OLD DRYWALL CEILING



## nbriley (Oct 28, 2018)

I'm doing a 600 sq ft condo and need to remove old drywall ceiling and insulate and add hat channel and 2 layers of 5/8 
...any suggestions on best way to start demo on ceilings, condo will be completely empty so looking for suggestions


----------



## Stephen0220 (Dec 11, 2020)

Don't know if you have done the job yet or not, but other than the basics of cutting your edges as to not destroy the wall drywall, I've never seen anything fancier than just putting pulling it down. Have you ever seen the Makita drywall saw? it makes cutting it into sections a lot easier. I don't own one myself, but I've used someone else's and it does make demo easier and cleaner. Cutting the drywall into strips before pulling it down decreases the amount of breakage on the boards and you can neatly stack them for removal.


----------

